# 2016 Hollywood Obituaries



## waltky

The Deer Hunter was the first movie to really impress me with it's cinematography...

*'Deer Hunter,' 'Close Encounters' cinematographer dies at 85*
_3 Jan.`16  — The legendary cinematographer Vilmos Zsigmond, best known for "The Deer Hunter" and "Close Encounters of the Third Kind," has died._


> His business partner Yuri Neyman confirmed that Zsigmond died on Friday in Big Sur, California. He was 85.
> 
> The Hungarian-born Zsigmond helped define cinema's American New Wave in the 1970s through iconic collaborations and a preference for natural light. He first gained renown for his collaboration with Robert Altman on classics "McCabe & Mrs. Miller" and "The Long Goodbye." In addition to his work on Michael Cimino's classic "The Deer Hunter," for which he earned an Oscar nomination, Zsigmond also worked with Brian De Palma on a number of films including "Blow Out."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungarian born cinematographer Vilmos Zsigmond is interviewed by the Hungarian News Agency MTI in Budapest, Hungary. The legendary cinematographer Zsigmond, best known for "The Deer Hunter" and "Close Encounters of the Third Kind," has died. His business partner Yuri Neyman confirmed that Zsigmond died on Friday Jan. 1, 2016 in Big Sur, California. He was 85.​
> 
> Zsigmond's sole Oscar win was for Steven Spielberg's "Close Encounters of the Third Kind."
> 
> 'Deer Hunter,' 'Close Encounters' cinematographer dies at 85


----------



## waltky

Naked Gun star George Kennedy dies...

*Actor George Kennedy, star of Naked Gun, dies aged 91*
_Mon, 29 Feb 2016 - US actor George Kennedy, star of Cool Hand Luke and Naked Gun, has died at the age of 91, his grandson announces._


> US actor George Kennedy, who starred in movies including Cool Hand Luke and the Naked Gun series, has died at the age of 91, his grandson has announced.  Cory Schenkel said his grandfather died on Sunday morning in the city of Boise, Idaho, celebrity news website TMZ reported.  Kennedy won an Oscar in 1968 for Best Supporting Actor in Cool Hand Luke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As well as the Naked Gun comedies, he also made memorable appearances in Earthquake and Airport 1975.  Mr Schenkel, quoted by TMZ, said the veteran actor had been in poor health since the death of his wife, Joan, more than a year ago, and had been in a hospice for the past month.  Kennedy was born in 1924 in New York where his father worked as a musician and his mother was a dancer.
> 
> He served with the US infantry during World War Two, winning several decorations, and in the 1950s he worked for Armed Forces Radio and Television before moving to Hollywood.  The 6ft 4in actor quickly became well known for playing tough-guy characters.  Kennedy's final film role was in The Gambler in 2014, TMZ added.
> 
> Actor George Kennedy, star of Naked Gun, dies aged 91 - BBC News


----------



## waltky

Actor Ken Howard passes on...

*Actor Ken Howard, TV actor and acting union leader, dies*
_March 23, 2016  — Ken Howard, the strapping character actor who starred in the 1970s TV drama "The White Shadow" and was currently serving as president of SAG-AFTRA, has died at age 71.  The union announced Howard's death Wednesday. No cause was given._


> Howard's career spanned four decades in TV, theater and film. In the acclaimed CBS series "The White Shadow," which aired from 1978-81, he starred as a white coach to an urban high school basketball team — a part, one of Howard's best known, that drew on the personal history of the 6-foot-6 actor, who played basketball growing up on Long Island in New York and at Amherst College.  The series' title came from Howard's nickname as the only white starter on the Manhasset High varsity team.  He was a staple character actor on television, starring opposite Blythe Danner in "Adam's Rib" on ABC in the 1970s and appearing as the chipper Kabletown boss Hank Hooper on NBC's "30 Rock" some 40 years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In early seasons of NBC's "Crossing Jordan," which premiered in 2001, he played the father of star Jill Hennessy, a retired police detective who gave behind-the-scenes advice to his daughter, a crime-solving forensic pathologist. He starred opposite Jimmy Smits in the 2007 CBS drama "Cane."  His other TV credits included "The West Wing," ''NYPD Blue," ''The Practice," ''Boston Legal," ''Law & Order: SVU," ''Curb Your Enthusiasm" and "The Office."  Howard played Thomas Jefferson on Broadway in "1776," a role he reprised in the 1972 film. He won a Tony award for Robert Marasco's Catholic boarding school drama "Child's Play."
> 
> After making his film debut opposite Liza Minnelli in 1970's "Tell Me That You Love Me," Howard's films included "Rambo," ''In Her Shoes," ''Michael Clayton," and last year's Jennifer Lawrence starrer, "Joy." He won an Emmy for his performance in HBO's "Grey Gardens" in 2009.  He was also familiar to viewers of the Screen Actors Guild Awards, providing an update on the union's accomplishments during the televised awards ceremony.  Howard was elected SAG president in 2009 and was a catalyst for its 2012 merger with the American Federation of Television and Radio Artists union. Combined, the groups represent 160,000 actors, broadcasters and recording artists.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Comic Garry Shandling passes on...

*Garry Shandling, Star of 'The Larry Sanders Show,' Dead at 66*
_March 24, 2016 - Police confirm actor's death as reports of surprise hospital visit circulate_


> Garry Shandling, star of The Larry Sanders Show and It's Garry Shandling's Show, has died. TMZ reports that he was not suffering from a specific illness but was in a hospital at the time of his death. Police confirmed the actor's death to The Associated Press. He was 66.  The comic originally made a name for himself in the late Seventies and early Eighties for his dry, ironic wit and humorously pained grimace. Between comedy stages, television programs and Hollywood films in the decades since then, Shandling became a cherished and inimitable comic talent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> "R.I.P. Garry Shandling," Albert Brooks wrote on Twitter after news of the comedian's death spread. "I am so saddened to hear this. [He was] brilliantly funny and such a great guy. He will be so missed."  Ricky Gervais described him as "one of the most influential comedians of a generation."  Shandling rose to prominence as a standup comedian, making appearances on Comic Relief, Saturday Night Live and The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson, but transitioned into acting by mid-decade. In 1986 and 1987, he also became a frequent guest host for Carson, helming the show on the regular host's days off.
> 
> From 1986 to 1990 he starred on the Showtime meta-sitcom It's Garry Shandling's Show, in which he played a fictionalized version of himself who was obsessed with his hair and would often speak directly to the camera. Two years after that program's conclusion, he employed his skills as Carson guest host on the HBO sitcom The Larry Sanders Show, a sendup of late-night television at a turbulent time for the medium, as Carson bowed out of the spotlight that year and Jay Leno, David Letterman and Arsenio Hall duked it out in the ratings. NBC even courted Shandling as a permanent Carson replacement in 1993, as he filmed Sanders. He also declined The Late Late Show. Before its finale in 1998, The Larry Sanders Show won three Emmys and was nominated for 56.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd had a big ol' crush on her back inna day...

*Oscar-winning actress Patty Duke dies at 69*
_29 Mar.`16 — Patty Duke, who as a teen won an Oscar for playing Helen Keller in "The Miracle Worker," then maintained a long career while battling personal demons, has died at the age of 69.  The actress died early Tuesday morning of sepsis from a ruptured intestine, according to her agent, Mitchell Stubbs. She died in Coeur D'Alene, Idaho, where she had lived for the past quarter-century, according to Teri Weigel, the publicist for her son, actor Sean Astin._


> Duke astonished audiences as the young deaf-and-blind Keller first on Broadway, then in the acclaimed 1962 film version, appearing in both alongside Anne Bancroft (who won an Oscar of her own) as Helen's teacher, Annie Sullivan.  Then in 1963, Duke burst on the TV scene starring in her own sitcom, "The Patty Duke Show," which aired for three seasons. She played dual roles as identical cousins Kathy, "who's lived most everywhere, from Zanzibar to Barclay Square" while (according to the theme song) "Patty's only seen the sights a girl can see from Brooklyn Heights. What a crazy pair!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Patty Duke, 16, accepts the Oscar as best supporting actress for her work in "The Miracle Worker" at the annual Academy Awards in Santa Monica, Calif. Duke, who won an Oscar as a child at the start of an acting career that continued through her adulthood​
> In 2015, she would play twin roles again: as a pair of grandmas on an episode of "Liv and Maddie," a series on the Disney Channel.  "We're so grateful to her for living a life that generates that amount of compassion and feeling in others," Astin told The Associated Press in reflecting on the outpouring of sentiment from fans at the news of her death.  She had "really, really suffered" with her illness, Astin added. From late last week until early Tuesday morning, he said, "was a really, really, really hard process. It was hard for her, it was hard for the people who love her to help her...."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Patty Duke is honored with a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame in Los Angeles.Duke, who won an Oscar as a child at the start of an acting career that continued through her adulthood​
> But throughout her life, she was "a warrior," he said. "You watch this 4-foot-10, tiny imp of a lady who's more powerful than the greatest military leaders in history."  Born Anna Marie Duke in the New York borough of Queens on Dec. 14, 1946, she had a difficult childhood with abusive parents. By age 8, she was largely under the control of husband-and-wife talent managers who kept her busy on soap operas and advertising displays.  In the meantime, they supplied her with alcohol and prescription drugs, which accentuated the effects of her undiagnosed bipolar disorder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Academy and Emmy award-winning actress, Patty Duke appears during a news conference at the Paley Center for Media in Beverly Hills, Calif. Duke, who won an Oscar as a child at the start of an acting career that continued through her adulthood, died Tuesday, March 29, 2016, of sepsis from a ruptured intestine. She was 69.​
> In her 1988 memoir, "Call Me Anna," Duke wrote of her condition and the diagnosis she'd gotten only six years earlier, and of the subsequent treatment that helped stabilize her life. The book became a 1990 TV film in which she starred, and she became an activist for mental health causes, helping to de-stigmatize bipolar disorder.  With the end of "The Patty Duke Show" in 1966, which left her stereotyped as not one, but two squeaky-clean teenagers, Duke attempted to leap into the nitty-grittiness of adulthood in the 1967 melodrama "Valley of the Dolls," in which she played a showbiz hopeful who falls prey to drug addiction, a broken marriage and shattered dreams.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Hugo Furst




----------



## waltky

Liked him in the 'Trinity' westerns with Terence Hill...




*Italian actor Bud Spencer dies aged 86*
_Tue, 28 Jun 2016 - Italian actor and filmmaker Bud Spencer, who starred in a number of spaghetti westerns, dies aged 86._


> He passed away peacefully on Monday in Rome "and did not suffer from pain", his son said.  Spencer, whose real name was Carlo Pedersoli, was known among his fans as the "big friendly giant" of the screen because of his height and weight.  Spencer, who was also a professional swimmer, played in more than 20 films from the 1950s to the 1980s.  "He had all of us next to him and his last words were 'Thank you'," his son Giuseppe Pedersoli said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a tweet (in Italian), Italian Prime Minister Matteo Renzi said: "Ciao #BudSpencer We loved you so much."  Spencer was born in the southern Italian city of Naples in 1929, but later moved to Rome, where he became a promising swimmer.  In 1950, he was the first Italian to swim 100m in under one minute.
> 
> He later abandoned his sporting career and began playing in westerns and comedy films, often alongside Terence Hill.  Spencer appeared in movies including Ace High, They Call Me Trinity and A Friend is a Treasure.  Spencer said he chose his name as a tribute to his favourite beer Budweiser and US actor Spencer Tracy.
> 
> Italian actor Bud Spencer dies aged 86 - BBC News


----------



## waltky

Futurist Alvin Toffler, author of Futire Shock, passes away at 87...




*Alvin Toffler, futurologist guru, dies at 87*
_30 June 2016 - Alvin Toffler, the author of Future Shock and other works predicting social, economic and technological change, has died at the age of 87._


> Future Shock, which sold 15 million copies, defined people's anxiety at the pace of social change in the 1960s.  Toffler popularised terms such as "information overload" and his works led world leaders and business moguls to seek his advice.  He predicted the rise of the internet and decline of the nuclear family.  He died in his sleep late on Monday at his home in Bel Air, Los Angeles.
> 
> Online chat rooms
> 
> Although many writers in the 1960s focused on social upheavals related to technological advancement, Toffler wrote in a page-turning style that made difficult concepts easy to understand.  Future Shock (1970) argued that economists who believed the rise in prosperity of the 1960s was just a trend were wrong - and that it would continue indefinitely.  The Third Wave, in 1980, was a hugely influential work that forecast the spread of emails, interactive media, online chat rooms and other digital advancements.  But among the pluses, he also foresaw increased social alienation, rising drug use and the decline of the nuclear family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Space colonies
> 
> Not all of his futurist predictions have come to pass. He thought humanity's frontier spirit would lead to the creation of "artificial cities beneath the waves" as well as colonies in space.  One of his most famous assertions was: "The illiterate of the 21st century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn and relearn."  Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev, China Prime Minister Zhao Ziyang and Mexican business guru Carlos Slim were among those who sought his advice.  The futurologist, also termed futurist by some, was born to Jewish Polish immigrants in 1928 and honed his theories working for IBM and other technology firms in the 60s.  Toffler is survived by his wife, Heidi, with whom he collaborated on many of his books.
> 
> Alvin Toffler, futurologist guru, dies at 87 - BBC News



See also:

*Alvin Toffler: What he got right - and wrong*
_Thu, 30 Jun 2016 - Futurologist Alvin Toffler predicted everything from the rise of the Internet to the decline of the nuclear family, but he wasn't always right_


> Futurologist Alvin Toffler captivated millions worldwide with his profound forecasts on everything from the rise of the internet to a new wave of drugs and crime.  The esteemed author, most remembered for his books Future Shock and Third Wave, died at the age of 87 at his home in Los Angeles.  Future Shock - which sold millions of copies, was translated into dozens of languages and still remains in print - posited that rapid social and technological progress would sweep society into a new, unrelenting era of change.  Toffler's work captured the attention of global figures including Soviet leader Mikhail Gorbachev, China Prime Minister Zhao Ziyang and Mexican business guru Carlos Slim, all of whom sought advice from the futurologist guru.  In honour of Toffler, who popularised the term "information overload", here are some of his most prescient predictions and other failed forecasts.
> 
> WHAT HE GOT RIGHT
> 
> Rise of internet and cable television
> 
> The author rightly predicted a knowledge-based economy would eclipse the post-industrial age, shifting focus from manufacturing and labour to information and data.  "The illiterate of the 21st Century will not be those who cannot read and write, but those who cannot learn, unlearn, and relearn," he wrote in one of his observations.  Toffler also predicted the spread of interactive media, online chatrooms and devices that remind you "of your own appointments".  "Advanced technology and information systems make it possible for much of the work of society to be done at home via computer-telecommunications hook-ups," he wrote.
> Genetic engineering and cloning
> 
> Though his predictions focused on the human condition more than scientific advancement, Toffler foresaw a future where a woman would be able to "buy a tiny embryo, take it to her doctor, have it implanted in her uterus...and then give birth as though it had been conceived in her own body".  His forecast that humans would breed babies with "supernormal vision or hearing" and other abilities may now seem a bit outlandish, but he did foresee the advancement of cloning.  "One of the more fantastic possibilities is that man will be able to make biological carbon copies of himself," he wrote.
> 
> The demise of the nuclear family
> 
> Toffler predicted a symptom of rapid change would be the dissolution of the family unit. The author noted it would lead to a rise in divorce rates while society would also begin to embrace the LGBT community.  He wrote, "we shall... also see many more 'family' units consisting of a single unmarried adult and one or more children. Nor will all of these adults be women... As homosexuality becomes more socially acceptable, we may even begin to find families based on homosexual marriage."
> 
> He also acknowledged the societal shift in delaying the decision to have children.  "Why not wait and buy your embryos later, after your work career is over? Thus childlessness is likely to spread among young and middle-aged couples; sexagenarians who raise infants may be far more common."  Consumerism  In the age of Amazon and the proliferation of online marketplaces and share economies, Toffler's thoughts on consumerism as a global trend ring true.  "People of the future may suffer not from an absence of choice but from a paralysing surfeit of it. They may turn out to be victims of that peculiarly super-industrial dilemma: overchoice."  In coining the term "prosumer," Toffler predicted the emergence of the combined role of producer and consumer, or the trend of do-it-yourself (DIY) in every aspect of life.
> 
> WHAT HE GOT WRONG


----------



## waltky

Deer Hunter and Heaven's Gate film director Michael Cimino dies...
*



*
*Deer Hunter film director Michael Cimino dies*
_Sun, 03 Jul 2016 - Michael Cimino, director of the landmark 1978 Vietnam War film The Deer Hunter, has died, his friend and former lawyer confirms._


> Double Oscar winner Michael Cimino's body was found at his Los Angeles home on Saturday, Eric Weissmann said.  Cimino, 77, who directed a total of eight films, will be remembered for a career of highs and lows.  While The Deer Hunter has been hailed as one of the best movies in Hollywood history, his next project, Heaven's Gate, was derided as a flop.  Mr Weissmann said Cimino's body was found after friends had been unable to contact him. No cause of death has yet been determined.
> 
> The Deer Hunter with its famous Russian roulette scene starred Robert de Niro and Christopher Walken and won five Oscars including the award for the best film in 1979.  It chronicles the lives of a group of friends from a Pennsylvania town and the devastating effect of the Vietnam War, both on those who fought in it and those who stayed at home in small-town America.  "Our work together is something I will always remember. He will be missed," De Niro said in a statement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The director of the 1978 Vietnam War film The Deer Hunter has died, his friend and former lawyer has confirmed​
> Based on the success of The Deer Hunter, Cimino wrote and directed Heaven's Gate, loosely based on the Wyoming Johnson County war of 1889-93.  It was a financial disaster that went four times over budget and a year behind schedule, It nearly bankrupted the United Artists studio.  But the film, starring Christopher Walken and Kris Kristofferson, has more recently been hailed as a masterpiece.
> 
> Cimino in his earlier career was an advertising executive who moved into film with the Clint Eastwood and Jeff Bridges crime caper, Thunderbolt and Lightfoot, in 1974.  He also directed Desperate Hours (1990), starring Mickey Rourke and Anthony Hopkins, and the gangster film The Sicilian (1986), adapted from a novel by Godfather author Mario Puzo.  Correspondents say Heaven's Gate led to the demise of director-driven productions in the late 1970s and the imposition of tighter controls on film budgets.
> 
> Deer Hunter film director Michael Cimino dies - BBC News


----------



## Hugo Furst

BREAKING: Actress Noel Neill passed away yesterday at 95. Goodbye Lois






Appeared in nearly every Superman Vehicle from 1948-2006


----------



## Hugo Furst

Garry Marshall, ‘Pretty Woman’ Director and Creator of ‘Happy Days,’ Dies at 81


----------



## Hugo Furst

Marni Nixon

Marni Nixon - IMDb

Singing voice behind Audrey Hepburn, Natalie Wood, others


----------



## waltky

Granny gonna be real sad, she liked havin' her palm read over the phone...




*Telephone Psychic Miss Cleo Has Died At 53*
_July 26, 2016 - Miss Cleo, the embattled telephone psychic famous for turning the phrase “call me now for your free reading!” into a cultural meme, has died at 53 after a battle with cancer._


> According to TMZ, which has confirmed with Cleo’s rep, the clairvoyant, entrepreneur, and actress — if you didn’t know, her accent was fake — died on Tuesday after fighting colon cancer that tragically spread to both her liver and her lungs. The rep told TMZ that Youree Dell Cleomili Harris (Cleo’s real name) was a “pillar of strength” until her untimely death and passed while in the presence of those who knew and loved her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While Miss Cleo will be fondly remembered by anyone who has ever seen one of her commercials, Harris’ life became increasingly difficult in 2002, when the FTC filed a complaint against the company the psychic worked for — The Psychic Readers Network — for unethical business practices (including the fact that all those free readings Miss Cleo offered were never really free). While she was later dropped from the suit, Harris never regained her footing in the cutthroat world of psychic healing and quickly dropped out of the limelight.
> 
> In 2006, Harris made headlines by coming out as a lesbian in The Advocate, telling the publication that she made the difficult decision to go public when her godson came to her when struggling with his own coming out:  “He and I started talking when he was concerned about coming out. He was 16. When he made the decision I told him I’d be there to support him 100%, and he embraced [coming out] wholeheartedly,” Harris says. “It’s a different vibe than when I was his age, being raised Catholic in an all-girls boarding school. But he was afraid of nothing, and I thought, I can’t be a hypocrite. This boy is going to force me to put my money where my mouth is.”
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In an interview with Vice in 2014, Harris revealed that she really was psychic, that she’d never been in jail, and that while others on the hotline may have been making “14 cents a minute,” she’d barely made more, telling the interviewer that her cut was “24 cents.” She also discussed the struggles she faced in the court of public opinion, including conflict with members of the Jamaican community, who railed against her for being a “bad representative”:  According to some articles, I’m still in jail. I never went to jail; I didn’t own the company. It’s taken ten years for me to move through all of that, because in the Jamaican culture—especially with the way my father was—all you have is your word. So it hurts for people to go around and be able to tell a lie to the point where it becomes fact on a [computer] box. So I struggle with it.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Hugo Furst

*Jerry Doyle *






I've seen him, but I don't remember in what.

(Not a big fan of Babylon 5)


----------



## Hugo Furst

Gloria DeHaven:

 Singer and Actress Dies at Age 91, Daughter Confirms
DeHaven died Saturday in Las Vegas, her daughter told The Hollywood Reporter. Born July 23, 1925, she began her six-decade film, TV and stage career with Charlie Chaplin's "Modern Times" in 1936.


----------



## waltky

Gloria DeHaven passes on...




*Gloria DeHaven, star of golden age cinema, dies aged 91*
_Tuesday 2nd August, 2016 -  Gloria DeHaven, the daughter of vaudeville stars who carved out her own successful career in Hollywood musicals and comedies of the 1940s and 50s, has died. She was 91.  Her agent Scott Stander said that Ms DeHaven was in hospice care in Las Vegas after suffering a stroke a few months ago._


> She achieved stardom in 1944's Two Girls and a Sailor, in which she and June Allyson played sisters vying for the affections of Van Johnson.  MGM then employed Ms DeHaven frequently as the second lead in such lightweight films as Summer Holiday, Summer Stock, The Yellow Cab Man and Three Little Words - in which she portrayed her own mother.  As a teenager, she toured with big bands led by Bing Crosby's brother Bob and others. An MGM talent scout spotted her at a concert in Texas.  DeHaven never achieved the top stardom Allyson and Kathryn Grayson enjoyed in musical movies for MGM, but had better luck at other studios, starring with Donald O'Connor in Yes, Sir, That's My Baby, Tony Curtis in So This Is Paris and Glenn Ford in The Doctor and the Girl.
> 
> With her movie career waning in the 1950s, DeHaven turned to television and theatre. She hosted ABC's 15-minute Gloria DeHaven Show, appeared on numerous variety specials and became a regular on Bob Hope's overseas tours to entertain US soldiers.  She also starred in the series Nakia, Delta House and Girl Talk - and played lengthy roles in the soap operas Ryan's Hope and As the World Turns.  DeHaven starred on Broadway with Ricardo Montalban in Seventh Heaven in 1955 and toured in The Sound of Music, The Unsinkable Molly Brown, Hello Dolly and Cactus Flower.  After a decades-long absence, DeHaven returned to films in 1997 with Out at Sea, playing a mature woman who has a shipboard romance with Jack Lemmon.  "I thought I would be very nervous," she said at the time. "It was like I'd never been away. Like going home."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gloria DeHaven has died aged 91​
> The only difference she noticed was the faster pace Hollywood films were being made compared to the 1940s and 50s.  "When I was under contract, we had a great deal more time," she said.  In her youth, DeHaven often toured with her parents, a popular song-and-dance team billed in Broadway shows, vaudeville and silent movies as Mr and Mrs Carter DeHaven. (Her mother's name was Flora Parker).  After the vaudeville era died, her father worked as an assistant director on Charlie Chaplin's Modern Times. When 11-year-old Gloria visited her father on the set, Chaplin hired her to play Paulette Goddard's younger sister.
> 
> Six years later her brother, Carter Jr, landed DeHaven an audition with Bob Crosby's band. She was halfway through her first song when Crosby interrupted and told her, "OK, you can go home now."  Thinking she failed the audition, she left, only to be contacted by the bandleader the next day. Crosby apologised and told her, "I interrupted you because you were perfect for the job."  DeHaven was married and divorced four times, including twice to Florida car dealer Richard Fincher.  She had two children, Kathy and Thomas, with her first husband, actor John Payne, and two with Fincher, Harry and Faith. Harry Fincher did some acting under the name Richard DeHaven, according to the Internet Movie Database.
> 
> Gloria DeHaven, star of golden age cinema, dies aged 91 - BelfastTelegraph.co.uk


----------



## Hugo Furst

The Big Lewboski

David Huddleston Dies: Prolific Character Actor With ‘The Big Lebowski’ Title Role Was 85


----------



## Hugo Furst

Actor Gene Wilder, star of Mel Brooks movies, dies at 83


----------



## waltky

Willie Wonka passes on...




*Actor Gene Wilder, star of Mel Brooks movies, dies at 83*
_Aug 29,`16 -- Gene Wilder, the frizzy-haired actor who brought his deft comedic touch to such unforgettable roles as the neurotic accountant in "The Producers" and the deranged animator of "Young Frankenstein," has died. He was 83._


> Wilder's nephew said Monday that the actor and writer died late Sunday at his home in Stamford, Connecticut, from complications from Alzheimer's disease.  Jordan Walker-Pearlman said in a statement that Wilder was diagnosed with the disease three years ago, but kept the condition private so as not to disappoint fans.  "He simply couldn't bear the idea of one less smile in the world," Walker-Pearlman said.  Wilder started his acting career on the stage, but millions knew him from his work in the movies, especially his collaborations with Mel Brooks on "The Producers," ''Blazing Saddles" and "Young Frankenstein." The last film - with Wilder playing a California-born descendant of the mad scientist, insisting that his name is pronounced "Frahn-ken-SHTEEN" - was co-written by Brooks and Wilder.  "One of the truly great talents of our time," Mel Brooks tweeted. "He blessed every film we did with his magic & he blessed me with his friendship."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actor Gene Wilder listens as he is introduced to receive the Governor's Awards for Excellence in Culture and Tourism at the Legislative Office Building in Hartford, Conn. Wilder, who starred in such film classics as "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory" and "Young Frankenstein" has died. He was 83.​
> With his unkempt hair and big, buggy eyes, Wilder was a master at playing panicked characters caught up in schemes that only a madman such as Brooks could devise, whether reviving a monster in "Young Frankenstein" or bilking Broadway in "The Producers." Brooks would call him "God's perfect prey, the victim in all of us."  But he also knew how to keep it cool as the boozy gunslinger in "Blazing Saddles" or the charming candy man in the children's favorite "Willy Wonka and the Chocolate Factory." His craziest role: the therapist having an affair with a sheep in Woody Allen's "Everything You Wanted to Know About Sex."  He was close friends with Richard Pryor and their contrasting personas - Wilder uptight, Pryor loose - were ideal for comedy. They co-starred in four films: "Silver Streak," ''Stir Crazy," ''See No Evil, Hear No Evil" and "Another You." And they created several memorable scenes, particularly when Pryor provided Wilder with directions on how to "act black" as they tried to avoid police in "Silver Streak."
> 
> In 1968, Wilder received an Oscar nomination for his work in Brooks' "The Producers." He played the introverted Leo Bloom, an accountant who discovers the liberating joys of greed and corruption as he and Max Bialystock (Zero Mostel) conceive a Broadway flop titled "Springtime For Hitler" and plan to flee with the money raised for the show's production.  Matthew Broderick played Wilder's role in the 2001 Broadway stage revival of the show.  Though they collaborated on film, Wilder and Brooks met through the theater. Wilder was in a play with Brooks' then-future wife, Anne Bancroft, who introduced the pair backstage in 1963.  Wilder, a Milwaukee native, was born Jerome Silberman on June 11, 1935. His father was a Russian emigre, his mother was of Polish descent. When he was 6, Wilder's mother suffered a heart attack that left her a semi-invalid. He soon began improvising comedy skits to entertain her, the first indication of his future career.
> 
> MORE


----------



## Hugo Furst

Jon Polito

Jon Polito - IMDb


----------



## Hugo Furst

R.I.P., Hugh O'Brian. The star of "The Life and Legend of Wyatt Earp" passed today at 91 years old.


----------



## waltky

She'll always be sweet young Liesl in Uncle Ferd's eyes...




*Sound of Music 'Liesl' actress Charmian Carr dies*
_Sun, 18 Sep 2016 - American actress Charmian Carr, who played the eldest von Trapp daughter Liesl in the 1965 film The Sound of Music, dies aged 73._


> Carr died in Los Angeles after complications from a rare form of dementia, her representative said.  In her role in the 1965 film, she famously performed the song Sixteen Going on Seventeen.  After leaving the film industry, Carr ran an interior design firm in California.  Her mother had arranged for her to audition for the role, although she had had no singing or acting lessons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charmian Carr in 2012​
> Rodgers and Hammerstein's The Sound of Music was a massive hit, at the time surpassing Gone with the Wind as the highest-grossing film of all time.  Carr later wrote two books on her experience - Forever Liesl and Letters to Liesl - and frequently appeared at events commemorating the movie.  Her only other major role was in the Stephen Sondheim television musical Evening Primrose.
> 
> Many fans of The Sound of Music took to Twitter to post their memories, clipping up sections of her performance.  Kym Karath, who played Gretl in the movie, tweeted: "She has been like a sister throughout my life."  The real life Liesl, Agathe von Trapp, the eldest daughter of the Austrian family who inspired the film, died aged 97 in 2010.
> 
> Sound of Music 'Liesl' actress Charmian Carr dies - BBC News


----------



## waltky

The 'Man from Uncle' dies...




*Robert Vaughn, suave 'Man from U.NCL.E.' star, dies at 83*
_November 11, 2016 — Robert Vaughn, the debonair, Oscar-nominated actor whose many film roles were eclipsed by his hugely popular turn in television's "The Man From U.N.C.L.E.," has died. He was 83._


> Vaughn died Friday morning after a brief battle with acute leukemia, according to his manager, Matthew Sullivan.  "The Man From U.N.C.L.E." was an immediate hit, particularly with young people, when it debuted on NBC 1964. It was part of an avalanche of secret agent shows ("I Spy," ''Mission: Impossible," ''Secret Agent"), spoofs ("Get Smart"), books ("The Spy Who Came in From the Cold") and even songs ("Secret Agent Man") inspired by the James Bond films.  Vaughn's urbane superspy Napoleon Solo teamed with Scottish actor David McCallum's Illya Kuryakin, a soft-spoken, Russian-born agent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Vaughn is photographed in Rome, Italy. Vaughn, the debonair crime-fighter of television's "The Man From U.N.C.L.E." in the 1960s, died Friday, Nov. 11, 2016, after a brief battle with acute leukemia. He was 83.​
> The pair, who had put aside Cold War differences for a greater good, worked together each week for the mysterious U.N.C.L.E. (United Network Command for Law and Enforcement) in combatting the international crime syndicate THRUSH.  "Girls age 9 to 12 liked David McCallum because he was so sweet," Vaughn remarked in a 2005 interview in England. "But the old ladies and the 13- to 16-year-olds liked me because I was so detached."  "The Man from U.N.C.L.E." was also a big hit abroad, particularly in McCallum's native Great Britain.
> 
> The show aired until early 1968, when sagging ratings brought it to an end. In his "The Man From U.N.C.L.E. Book," Jon Heitland blamed its demise on a shift from straight adventure to more comic plots in the show's third season that turned off many viewers, as well as time slot changes.  Vaughn and McCallum reunited in 1983 for a TV movie, "The Return of the Man From U.N.C.L.E." in which the super spies were lured out of retirement to save the world once more. (McCallum has found stardom anew in his 14th season playing Dr. Donald "Ducky" Mallard on the hit CBS drama "NCIS".)
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Remembering Napoleon Solo...




*Robert Vaughn remembered*
_Fri, 11 Nov 2016 - Debonair actor who was the last survivor of the Magnificent Seven._


> With his suave good looks and impeccable dress sense Robert Vaughn was an elegant presence in film and television for more than 50 years.  His best-known role, and the one that made him an international name, was as Napoleon Solo in The Man From U.N.C.L.E.  The somewhat implausible, but extremely popular NBC series originally ran between 1964 and 1968.  He starred in more than 150 films, many of which have been completely forgotten both by audiences and, as he once candidly admitted, by Vaughn himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert Francis Vaughn was born into a theatrical family in New York City on 22 November 1932.  His mother, who was a stage actress, was often out on the road so Vaughn spent much of his childhood with his grandparents in Minneapolis, where he went to school.  He started off studying to be a journalist but quit after 12 months and moved with his mother to Los Angeles where he took a Masters degree in Theatre at California State University.  Even when his acting career took off he continued to study, gaining a PhD in 1970 with his dissertation on show business blacklisting during the McCarthy era which he eventually published as a book.
> 
> He made his first TV appearance in 1955 with a role in the US TV series, Medic and followed this up a year later with an uncredited screen appearance in the biblical epic, The Ten Commandments.  His film breakthrough came in 1959 when he was nominated for both an Academy Award and a Golden Globe in the legal drama, The Young Philadelphians, where he appeared alongside Paul Newman.  A year later he was cast as the dapper, black-clad gunfighter, Lee, in the John Sturges western, The Magnificent Seven, itself a remake of an earlier Japanese film, The Seven Samurai.  Although now seen as a cinema classic, the film had a chaotic start which was not helped by a writers strike in Hollywood.
> 
> *Tongue in cheek*


----------



## waltky

Have dey told Marsha yet?...




*Florence Henderson, ‘The Brady Bunch’ Mom, Dies*
_November 25, 2016 — Florence Henderson, the wholesome actress who went from Broadway star to television icon when she became Carol Brady, the ever-cheerful matriarch of "The Brady Bunch," has died, her manager and her publicist said. She was 82._


> Henderson died Thursday night at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles, after being hospitalized the day before, said her publicist, David Brokaw. Henderson had suffered heart failure, her manager Kayla Pressman said in a statement.  Family and friends had surrounded Henderson's hospital bedside, Pressman said.  On the surface, "The Brady Bunch" resembled just another innocuous TV sitcom about a family living in suburban America and getting into a different wacky situation each week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florence Henderson arrives at the 2014 amfAR Inspiration Gala at Milk Studios in Los Angeles. Henderson, the wholesome actress who went from Broadway star to television icon when she became Carol Brady, the ever-cheerful mom residing over "The Brady Bunch,"​
> But well after it ended its initial run, in 1974, the show resonated with audiences, and it returned to television in various forms again and again, including "The Brady Bunch Hour" in 1977, "The Brady Brides" in 1981 and "The Bradys" in 1990. It was also seen endlessly in reruns.  "It represents what people always wanted: a loving family. It's such a gentle, innocent, sweet show, and I guess it proved there's always an audience for that," Henderson said in 1999.
> 
> Premiering in 1969, it also was among the first shows to introduce to television the blended family. As its theme song reminded viewers each week, Henderson's Carol was a single mother raising three daughters when she met her TV husband, Robert Reed's Mike Brady, a single father who was raising three boys.  The eight of them became "The Brady Bunch," with a quirky housekeeper, played by Ann B. Davis, thrown into the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Florence Henderson arrives at the 2014 amfAR Inspiration Gala at Milk Studios in Los Angeles. Henderson, the wholesome actress who went from Broadway star to television icon when she became Carol Brady, the ever-cheerful mom residing over "The Brady Bunch," has died at age 82. She died surrounded by family and friends, her manager, Kayla Pressman, said in a statement late Thursday​
> The blonde, ever-smiling Henderson was already a Broadway star when the show began, having originated the title role in the musical "Fanny." But after "The Brady Bunch," she would always be known to fans as Carol Brady.  "We had to have security guards with us. Fans were hanging on our doors. We couldn't go out by ourselves. We were like the Beatles!" she said of the attention the show brought the cast.  Like the Beatles, there was even a Saturday morning cartoon version called "Brady Kids," although Henderson was not in that show.  She and Reed did return, however, for "The Brady Bunch Hour, "The Brady Brides" and "The Bradys." So did most of the original cast.
> 
> MORE


----------



## waltky

Det. Harris on Barney Miller passes away at 71...




*'Barney Miller' star Ron Glass dies at 71*
_November 26, 2016. — Actor Ron Glass, who broke into theater while a student at the University of Evansville and later starred in the television series Barney Miller and Firefly, has died at age 71._


> Glass died Friday of respiratory failure, his agent, Jeffrey Leavett, told The Associated Press on Saturday.  “Ron was a private, gentle and caring man,” said Leavett, a longtime friend of the actor. “He was an absolute delight to watch on screen. Words cannot adequately express my sorrow.”  Glass was a cast member on Barney Miller during the show’s entire run. On the show, which was set in a New York Police Department station in Greenwich Village, he played Ron Harris, an intellectual, fashionable detective who also dabbled as an author. In 1982, the role earned Glass an Emmy nomination in the Supporting Actor category.
> 
> The show aired from 1975-1982, winning two Golden Globes and two Emmy Awards for best comedy series. The ensemble cast included Hal Linden as precinct Capt. Barney Miller, Max Gail as Detective Stan ‘Wojo’ Wojciehowicz, and Abe Vigoda as Detective Phil Fish.  On the 2002 science-fiction series Firefly and its sequel movie, Serenity, Glass played Derrial Book, a shepherd and the frequent giver or spiritual advice.  Glass had numerous other acting credits, with his most recent appearances coming on CSI: Crime Scene Investigation (2014) and Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D. (2014), according to his IMBD.com profile. He appeared on two episodes of Friends in 1999. Before his breakout Barney Miller role, Glass had guest roles on Sanford & Son, All in the Family and Hawaii Five-O in the early 1970s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ron Glass received an supporting-actor Emmy nomination for his work as Det. Ron Harris on 'Barney Miller.'​
> The Evansville native graduated from the University of Evansville with a double major in drama and literature. He had served as a member of the university’s board of trustees since 2008.  Long involved in philanthropy in Evansville, he was chairman of the Evansville African American Museum national capital campaign and was a recipient of a key to the city.  Lu Porter, director of the Evansville African American Museum, said Glass took great interest in the museum and stopped by often when he was in town. Several artifacts from his acting career, including a police badge from Barney Miller, are on display there.  “Loved him. He was an awesome man,” Porter said. “We had a fun, fun time. I’m going to miss that going forward.”
> 
> Glass told the Courier & Press in 2007 that when he started at Evansville, he aspired to be a teacher. But when he took a class in oral interpretation, a teacher named Dudley Thomas encouraged him to try out for a play, and his interest in acting blossomed. After graduation, he made his stage debut at Guthrie Theater in Minneapolis before moving to Los Angeles.  Glass was active in community efforts in Los Angeles as well. He was chairman of the board of the Al Wooten, Jr. Heritage Center, a Los Angeles based organization dedicated to empowering the growth of young people in the community in crisis, according to his University of Evansville profile.  Information on funeral services and survivors was not immediately available.
> 
> 'Barney Miller' star Ron Glass dies at 71


----------



## waltky

Couple of modern icons pass on...

*Grant Tinker, network boss behind iconic US TV shows, dies*
_Thursday 1st December, 2016 -  Grant Tinker, who brought new polish to the TV world and beloved shows including Hill Street Blues to the audience as both a producer and a network boss, has died._


> Mr Tinker, 90, died on Monday at his Los Angeles home, his son, producer Mark Tinker, said.  Though he had three tours of duty with NBC, the last as its chairman, Mr Tinker was perhaps best-known as the nurturing hand at MTM Enterprises, the production company he founded in 1970 and ran for a decade.  Nothing less than a creative salon, MTM scored with some of TV's most respected and best-loved programmes, including Lou Grant, Rhoda, The Bob Newhart Show - and the series that starred his business partner and then-wife, actress Mary Tyler Moore.  "I am deeply saddened to learn that my former husband and professional mentor Grant Tinker has passed away," Moore said in a statement.  "Grant was a brilliant, driven executive who uniquely understood that the secret to great TV content was freedom for its creators and performing artists. This was manifest in his 'first be best and then be first' approach."
> 
> Mr Tinker summed it up with typical self-effacement in a 1994 interview, saying: "I just had the good luck to be around people who did the kind of work that the audience appreciates. The success just rubbed off on me."  In 1981 he flourished with that low-key approach in a last-ditch effort to save NBC, which was scraping bottom with its earnings, ratings, programmes and morale. Five years later, when Mr Tinker left to return to independent production, the network was flush thanks to hits such as The Cosby Show and Hill Street Blues.  Mr Tinker, who had come to NBC as a management trainee in 1949 with legendary founder David Sarnoff still in charge, left the company for the last time at the end of an era, as NBC, along with its parent RCA, was about to be swallowed by General Electric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grant Tinker holds up his Academy of Television Arts & Sciences' Hall of Fame award alongside ex-wife Mary Tyler Moore in 1997​
> In 2005, he won a prestigious Peabody Award honoring his overall career. In receiving his medallion, he called himself "a guy of no distinct or specific skills (who) always needed a lot of help". He also had received the Governors Award from the Academy of Television Arts & Sciences.  "Grant Tinker was a great man who made an indelible mark on NBC and the history of television that continues to this day," said Steve Burke, CEO of NBCUniversal, sole owner of the network since 2013.  "He loved creative people and protected them, while still expertly managing the business. Very few people have been able to achieve such a balance."  "His level of class set him apart from everyone else in our business," said Bob Greenblatt, chairman of NBC Entertainment, "and all of us at this company owe him a debt of gratitude. In fact, TV watchers everywhere do."
> 
> Bob Newhart said in a statement that MTM created "this magical place where creativity and individuality (were nurtured). I was one of the people who was lucky enough to enjoy that freedom for 14 years on television."  He "set the bar high both as a television executive and as a father," said Mark Tinker.  "I'm proud to be his son, and especially proud of the legacy he leaves behind in business and as a gentleman."
> 
> MORE



See also:

*Big Mac inventor dies at age 98*
_1 Dec 2016: The man who invented the quintessential American fast-food burger, the Big Mac, and inadvertently set off a race to create ever more expansive fast-food menus, has died._


> Michael "Jim" Delligatti passed away Monday (Nov 28) surrounded by family at his home in a Pittsburgh suburb, according to his family. He was 98 years old.  Delligatti laid claim to one of the most indelible inventions in American cuisine since sliced bread -- a double hamburger with two beef patties, lettuce, cheese, pickles and onions, which is covered in a special sauce.
> 
> As owner of a McDonald's restaurant in western Pennsylvania nearly half a century ago, Delligatti convinced the company to venture away from its brief menu of simple burgers, fries and drinks, according to a 1993 profile of the Big Mac in the Los Angeles Times.  He got permission to try his new burger in 1967 and sales jumped 12 percent, the Times said. Within a few years, McDonald's was advertising the Big Mac nationwide.  "This wasn't like discovering the light bulb," he said. "The bulb was already there. All I did was screw it in the socket." He said the idea came from rival burger restaurants in the mid-1960s.
> 
> After the Big Mac's invention, the company expanded its menu further, creating an age of new menu items such as the Egg McMuffin and Filet-o-Fish. But, it was the Big Mac that became a cultural icon.  In a statement, McDonald's said Delligatti was a "legendary franchisee" who made a "lasting impression" on the company.  "We will remember Jim as an insightful franchisee, a knowledgeable businessman," the company said.
> 
> McDonald's says it sells hundreds of millions of the oversized burgers globally, although sales have slowed in recent years as millennials reportedly show less interest in super-sized fast food.  According to Delligatti's family he went on to own 48 McDonald's restaurants. He is survived by his wife Ellie, two children, and a number of grandchildren and great-grandchildren.
> 
> Big Mac inventor dies at age 98


----------



## waltky

Alan Thicke, ‘Growing Pains’ Dad dies...




*Alan Thicke, ‘Growing Pains’ Dad, Dies at 69*
_13 Dec.`16 - Alan Thicke, the “Growing Pains” star who played one of the quintessential television fathers of the 1980s, died Tuesday. He was 69.  Thicke’s manager confirmed the actor’s death._


> According to the website TMZ, Thicke suffered a heart attack while playing hockey with his son. He was then taken to Providence St. Joseph’s Medical Center in Burbank, where he died.  Thicke remained a consistent presence on TV in recent years with guest appearances on NBC’s “This Is Us” and Netflix’s “Fuller House.” He also starred on the Pop reality series “Unusually Thicke,” which focused on his personal life.  As an actor, he was best known for “Growing Pains,” the multi-camera family comedy that aired on ABC from 1985 to 1992.
> 
> Thicke played Jason Seaver, a psychiatrist and patriarch of a Long Island family. Working out of the family’s home after his wife went back to work as a reporter, Seaver balanced his professional duties with his role caring for the couple’s three children. Thicke starred alongside Joanna Kerns, Kirk Cameron, Tracey Gold, Jeremy Miller, and later a young Leonardo DiCaprio.  Thicke came to U.S. television after having risen to prominence as a host and frequent talk-show guest in his native Canada. Prior to “Growing Pains,” he hosted a short-lived syndicated late-night talk show, “Thicke of the Night,” that was one of the first efforts at challenging the dominance of NBC’s “The Tonight Show.” He was also an accomplished songwriter, having composed the themes to “Diff’rent Strokes” and “The Facts of Life,” as well as several game shows.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Born in Kirkland Lake, Ontario in 1947, Thicke attended the University of Western Ontario after graduating from secondary school. He hosted a game show, “First Impressions,” in Canada, as well as a talk show, “The Alan Thicke Show.” He also worked with Normal Lear as producer and head writer on “Fernwood 2 Night,” a spinoff of Lear’s “Mary Hartman, Mary Hartman” and a parody talk show whose fictional host was played by actor Martin Mull.
> 
> Thicke married his first wife, “Days of Our Lives” actress Gloria Loring in 1970. The coupled had two children, Brennan and Robin Thicke — the latter a successful pop singer best known for the song “Blurred Lines.” Loring and Thicke divorced in 1984. In 1994, Thicke married former Miss World Gina Tolleson, who gave birth to Thicke’s third son, Carter. The couple divorced in 1999.  Thicke married model Tanya Callau in 2005. He is survived by Callau and his three children.
> 
> Alan Thicke, ‘Growing Pains’ Dad, Dies at 69


----------



## yiostheoy

Just heard this on the news.


----------



## waltky

Green Acres gonna be a lil' lonelier w/o her...




*Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor dies at age 99*
_Sun Dec 18, 2016 | Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, who parlayed beauty, diamond-studded glamor and nine marriages into a long celebrity career, died on Sunday. She was 99._


> Edward Lozzi, who was a longtime publicist for Gabor, said the Hungarian-born actress passed away at her Los Angeles home after years of decline and illness. She would have turned 100 in February.  Gabor, by most accounts, had a personality that generally outshone her acting skills. Her bubbly demeanor and looks helped land her a string of wealthy husbands. She had a penchant for calling everyone "dah-ling" in her thick Hungarian accent. Along with her two sisters, Eva and Magda, she became a fixture on Hollywood's social circuit in her prime.
> 
> She was once branded "the most expensive courtesan since Madame de Pompadour," but Gabor insisted that only her marriage to husband No. 2, hotel mogul Conrad Hilton, was financially motivated.  In fact, marriage could have been the Gabor family business and Zsa Zsa, the company's CEO. Her nine marriages topped the five by Eva, who starred in the 1960s sitcom "Green Acres," and the six of Magda, whose Hollywood career was mostly based on being the third Gabor sister.  While her acting skills were rarely lauded, Zsa Zsa Gabor carved out a career in her early days in Hollywood. Her finest film roles came with "Moulin Rouge," where she earned good reviews, in 1952 and "Lili" in 1953.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor reads a statement at her home in Beverly Hills, California, U.S. in this November 13, 1992 file photo.​
> She appeared in more than 30 movies and by the 1970s she began to reject smaller roles, saying: "I may be a character but I do not want to be a character actress."  Gabor eventually ended up in low-budget films with such titles as "Queen of Outer Space" and "Picture Mommy Dead."  Greater success came with nightclub and TV appearances where she disclosed she called everyone "dah-ling" because she could not remember names well, and she relied on self-parodying jokes based on her marriages, haughty demeanor and taste for opulence.  "I am a marvelous housekeeper. Every time I leave a man, I keep his house," she was quoted as saying.
> 
> In the final episode of the 1960s television series "Batman," Gabor played the guest villainess, Minerva, who used hair dryers to steal information from men's brains.  Gabor, one of the last stars of Hollywood's golden age, was not seen in public in her final years as she struggled with her health, including broken bones and cuts from a car accident. She also suffered a stroke and a broken hip, enduring complications from hip replacement surgery. She had much of her right leg amputated in 2011 because of an infection.  Gabor's most recent stint at the hospital came just days after her 99th birthday last February for breathing difficulties.
> 
> GABORS GO HOLLYWOOD


----------



## Hugo Furst

waltky said:


> Green Acres gonna be a lil' lonelier w/o her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor dies at age 99*
> _Sun Dec 18, 2016 | Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, who parlayed beauty, diamond-studded glamor and nine marriages into a long celebrity career, died on Sunday. She was 99._
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Lozzi, who was a longtime publicist for Gabor, said the Hungarian-born actress passed away at her Los Angeles home after years of decline and illness. She would have turned 100 in February.  Gabor, by most accounts, had a personality that generally outshone her acting skills. Her bubbly demeanor and looks helped land her a string of wealthy husbands. She had a penchant for calling everyone "dah-ling" in her thick Hungarian accent. Along with her two sisters, Eva and Magda, she became a fixture on Hollywood's social circuit in her prime.
> 
> She was once branded "the most expensive courtesan since Madame de Pompadour," but Gabor insisted that only her marriage to husband No. 2, hotel mogul Conrad Hilton, was financially motivated.  In fact, marriage could have been the Gabor family business and Zsa Zsa, the company's CEO. Her nine marriages topped the five by Eva, who starred in the 1960s sitcom "Green Acres," and the six of Magda, whose Hollywood career was mostly based on being the third Gabor sister.  While her acting skills were rarely lauded, Zsa Zsa Gabor carved out a career in her early days in Hollywood. Her finest film roles came with "Moulin Rouge," where she earned good reviews, in 1952 and "Lili" in 1953.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor reads a statement at her home in Beverly Hills, California, U.S. in this November 13, 1992 file photo.​
> She appeared in more than 30 movies and by the 1970s she began to reject smaller roles, saying: "I may be a character but I do not want to be a character actress."  Gabor eventually ended up in low-budget films with such titles as "Queen of Outer Space" and "Picture Mommy Dead."  Greater success came with nightclub and TV appearances where she disclosed she called everyone "dah-ling" because she could not remember names well, and she relied on self-parodying jokes based on her marriages, haughty demeanor and taste for opulence.  "I am a marvelous housekeeper. Every time I leave a man, I keep his house," she was quoted as saying.
> 
> In the final episode of the 1960s television series "Batman," Gabor played the guest villainess, Minerva, who used hair dryers to steal information from men's brains.  Gabor, one of the last stars of Hollywood's golden age, was not seen in public in her final years as she struggled with her health, including broken bones and cuts from a car accident. She also suffered a stroke and a broken hip, enduring complications from hip replacement surgery. She had much of her right leg amputated in 2011 because of an infection.  Gabor's most recent stint at the hospital came just days after her 99th birthday last February for breathing difficulties.
> 
> GABORS GO HOLLYWOOD
Click to expand...


Eva, her sister, was on Green Acres


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillHaftawaite said:


> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green Acres gonna be a lil' lonelier w/o her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor dies at age 99*
> _Sun Dec 18, 2016 | Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, who parlayed beauty, diamond-studded glamor and nine marriages into a long celebrity career, died on Sunday. She was 99._
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Lozzi, who was a longtime publicist for Gabor, said the Hungarian-born actress passed away at her Los Angeles home after years of decline and illness. She would have turned 100 in February.  Gabor, by most accounts, had a personality that generally outshone her acting skills. Her bubbly demeanor and looks helped land her a string of wealthy husbands. She had a penchant for calling everyone "dah-ling" in her thick Hungarian accent. Along with her two sisters, Eva and Magda, she became a fixture on Hollywood's social circuit in her prime.
> 
> She was once branded "the most expensive courtesan since Madame de Pompadour," but Gabor insisted that only her marriage to husband No. 2, hotel mogul Conrad Hilton, was financially motivated.  In fact, marriage could have been the Gabor family business and Zsa Zsa, the company's CEO. Her nine marriages topped the five by Eva, who starred in the 1960s sitcom "Green Acres," and the six of Magda, whose Hollywood career was mostly based on being the third Gabor sister.  While her acting skills were rarely lauded, Zsa Zsa Gabor carved out a career in her early days in Hollywood. Her finest film roles came with "Moulin Rouge," where she earned good reviews, in 1952 and "Lili" in 1953.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor reads a statement at her home in Beverly Hills, California, U.S. in this November 13, 1992 file photo.​
> She appeared in more than 30 movies and by the 1970s she began to reject smaller roles, saying: "I may be a character but I do not want to be a character actress."  Gabor eventually ended up in low-budget films with such titles as "Queen of Outer Space" and "Picture Mommy Dead."  Greater success came with nightclub and TV appearances where she disclosed she called everyone "dah-ling" because she could not remember names well, and she relied on self-parodying jokes based on her marriages, haughty demeanor and taste for opulence.  "I am a marvelous housekeeper. Every time I leave a man, I keep his house," she was quoted as saying.
> 
> In the final episode of the 1960s television series "Batman," Gabor played the guest villainess, Minerva, who used hair dryers to steal information from men's brains.  Gabor, one of the last stars of Hollywood's golden age, was not seen in public in her final years as she struggled with her health, including broken bones and cuts from a car accident. She also suffered a stroke and a broken hip, enduring complications from hip replacement surgery. She had much of her right leg amputated in 2011 because of an infection.  Gabor's most recent stint at the hospital came just days after her 99th birthday last February for breathing difficulties.
> 
> GABORS GO HOLLYWOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eva, her sister, was on Green Acres
Click to expand...

green acres is a pretty vacant place now anyways....who is still alive from the show?...


----------



## Hugo Furst

Harry Dresden said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green Acres gonna be a lil' lonelier w/o her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor dies at age 99*
> _Sun Dec 18, 2016 | Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, who parlayed beauty, diamond-studded glamor and nine marriages into a long celebrity career, died on Sunday. She was 99._
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Lozzi, who was a longtime publicist for Gabor, said the Hungarian-born actress passed away at her Los Angeles home after years of decline and illness. She would have turned 100 in February.  Gabor, by most accounts, had a personality that generally outshone her acting skills. Her bubbly demeanor and looks helped land her a string of wealthy husbands. She had a penchant for calling everyone "dah-ling" in her thick Hungarian accent. Along with her two sisters, Eva and Magda, she became a fixture on Hollywood's social circuit in her prime.
> 
> She was once branded "the most expensive courtesan since Madame de Pompadour," but Gabor insisted that only her marriage to husband No. 2, hotel mogul Conrad Hilton, was financially motivated.  In fact, marriage could have been the Gabor family business and Zsa Zsa, the company's CEO. Her nine marriages topped the five by Eva, who starred in the 1960s sitcom "Green Acres," and the six of Magda, whose Hollywood career was mostly based on being the third Gabor sister.  While her acting skills were rarely lauded, Zsa Zsa Gabor carved out a career in her early days in Hollywood. Her finest film roles came with "Moulin Rouge," where she earned good reviews, in 1952 and "Lili" in 1953.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor reads a statement at her home in Beverly Hills, California, U.S. in this November 13, 1992 file photo.​
> She appeared in more than 30 movies and by the 1970s she began to reject smaller roles, saying: "I may be a character but I do not want to be a character actress."  Gabor eventually ended up in low-budget films with such titles as "Queen of Outer Space" and "Picture Mommy Dead."  Greater success came with nightclub and TV appearances where she disclosed she called everyone "dah-ling" because she could not remember names well, and she relied on self-parodying jokes based on her marriages, haughty demeanor and taste for opulence.  "I am a marvelous housekeeper. Every time I leave a man, I keep his house," she was quoted as saying.
> 
> In the final episode of the 1960s television series "Batman," Gabor played the guest villainess, Minerva, who used hair dryers to steal information from men's brains.  Gabor, one of the last stars of Hollywood's golden age, was not seen in public in her final years as she struggled with her health, including broken bones and cuts from a car accident. She also suffered a stroke and a broken hip, enduring complications from hip replacement surgery. She had much of her right leg amputated in 2011 because of an infection.  Gabor's most recent stint at the hospital came just days after her 99th birthday last February for breathing difficulties.
> 
> GABORS GO HOLLYWOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eva, her sister, was on Green Acres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> green acres is a pretty vacant place now anyways....who is still alive from the show?...
Click to expand...


Eb (Tom Lester) is still around.

he's 78 now, I beleive


----------



## Harry Dresden

WillHaftawaite said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waltky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Green Acres gonna be a lil' lonelier w/o her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor dies at age 99*
> _Sun Dec 18, 2016 | Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor, who parlayed beauty, diamond-studded glamor and nine marriages into a long celebrity career, died on Sunday. She was 99._
> 
> 
> 
> Edward Lozzi, who was a longtime publicist for Gabor, said the Hungarian-born actress passed away at her Los Angeles home after years of decline and illness. She would have turned 100 in February.  Gabor, by most accounts, had a personality that generally outshone her acting skills. Her bubbly demeanor and looks helped land her a string of wealthy husbands. She had a penchant for calling everyone "dah-ling" in her thick Hungarian accent. Along with her two sisters, Eva and Magda, she became a fixture on Hollywood's social circuit in her prime.
> 
> She was once branded "the most expensive courtesan since Madame de Pompadour," but Gabor insisted that only her marriage to husband No. 2, hotel mogul Conrad Hilton, was financially motivated.  In fact, marriage could have been the Gabor family business and Zsa Zsa, the company's CEO. Her nine marriages topped the five by Eva, who starred in the 1960s sitcom "Green Acres," and the six of Magda, whose Hollywood career was mostly based on being the third Gabor sister.  While her acting skills were rarely lauded, Zsa Zsa Gabor carved out a career in her early days in Hollywood. Her finest film roles came with "Moulin Rouge," where she earned good reviews, in 1952 and "Lili" in 1953.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actress Zsa Zsa Gabor reads a statement at her home in Beverly Hills, California, U.S. in this November 13, 1992 file photo.​
> She appeared in more than 30 movies and by the 1970s she began to reject smaller roles, saying: "I may be a character but I do not want to be a character actress."  Gabor eventually ended up in low-budget films with such titles as "Queen of Outer Space" and "Picture Mommy Dead."  Greater success came with nightclub and TV appearances where she disclosed she called everyone "dah-ling" because she could not remember names well, and she relied on self-parodying jokes based on her marriages, haughty demeanor and taste for opulence.  "I am a marvelous housekeeper. Every time I leave a man, I keep his house," she was quoted as saying.
> 
> In the final episode of the 1960s television series "Batman," Gabor played the guest villainess, Minerva, who used hair dryers to steal information from men's brains.  Gabor, one of the last stars of Hollywood's golden age, was not seen in public in her final years as she struggled with her health, including broken bones and cuts from a car accident. She also suffered a stroke and a broken hip, enduring complications from hip replacement surgery. She had much of her right leg amputated in 2011 because of an infection.  Gabor's most recent stint at the hospital came just days after her 99th birthday last February for breathing difficulties.
> 
> GABORS GO HOLLYWOOD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eva, her sister, was on Green Acres
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> green acres is a pretty vacant place now anyways....who is still alive from the show?...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eb (Tom Lester) is still around.
> 
> he's 78 now, I beleive
Click to expand...

he was great.....drove Eddie Albert nuts....lol...


----------



## waltky

No more Princess Leah...




*Carrie Fisher, Star Wars actress, dies aged 60*
_Tue, 27 Dec 2016 - Star Wars actress Carrie Fisher dies aged 60, days after suffering a cardiac arrest on a flight._


> She was taken ill on a flight from London to Los Angeles on Friday and was taken to hospital when the plane landed.  A family statement announced she had died on Tuesday morning.  Tributes have been pouring in, with Star Wars co-star Mark Hamill simply tweeting: "No words #devastated".  In a statement released on behalf of Fisher's daughter Billie Lourd, spokesman Simon Halls said: "It is with a very deep sadness that Billie Lourd confirms that her beloved mother Carrie Fisher passed away at 8.55 (16:55 GMT) this morning.  "She was loved by the world and she will be missed profoundly. Our entire family thanks you for your thoughts and prayers."
> 
> Star Wars co-star Harrison Ford described Fisher as "one-of-a-kind" who lived her life "bravely".  He added: "My thoughts are with her daughter Billie, her mother Debbie, her brother Todd and her many friends. We will all miss her."  Fisher had been on tour promoting her latest book, The Princess Diarist, when she was taken ill in the later stages of the flight to Los Angeles. A medic who was travelling on the plane administered first aid before it landed.  The daughter of singer Eddie Fisher and actress Debbie Reynolds, Carrie Fisher made her film debut opposite Warren Beatty in 1975's Shampoo.
> 
> She also appeared in The Blues Brothers, When Harry Met Sally and Hannah and Her Sisters, and provided the voice of Peter Griffin's boss Angela in the adult animated sitcom Family Guy.  But her enduring fame is through her role as Princess Leia in the original Star Wars trilogy, a part she reprised in last year's reboot The Force Awakens.  On the part, she told the Daily Mail in 2011 that when she got the role in a "little science-fiction film", she just thought of it as a bit of fun.  "It exploded across the firmament of pop culture, taking all of us along with it. It tricked me into becoming a star all on my own."
> 
> She was also a successful writer, publishing several novels and memoirs, and working on the scripts for films like the Wedding Singer and Sister Act.  Her latest memoir, The Princess Diarist, contained revelations of an affair with Harrison Ford while the pair were shooting the first Star Wars film in 1976.  Fisher endured a difficult private life, and discussed her years of mental illness and drug addiction in interviews and writing. An early memoir was called Wishful Drinking.  The entertainment world has been quick to mourn and celebrate her life.
> 
> Carrie Fisher, Star Wars actress, dies aged 60 - BBC News


----------



## waltky

OMG!...




*US actress Debbie Reynolds dies*
_Thu, 29 Dec 2016 - Hollywood legend Debbie Reynolds dies, a day after the death of her film star daughter Carrie Fisher_


> US media said the 84-year-old had a stroke. She was taken to a Los Angeles hospital earlier in the day.  The Hollywood legend is best known for her role in the 1952 musical Singin' in the Rain, opposite Gene Kelly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Reynolds with her daughter and fellow actress Carrie Fisher in 2003​
> Fisher - renowned for her role as Princess Leia in the Star Wars series - died on Tuesday following a cardiac arrest on a plane.  "She wanted to be with Carrie," Reynolds' son, Todd Fisher. was quoted as telling Variety magazine.
> 
> US actress Debbie Reynolds dies, a day after daughter Carrie Fisher - BBC News



See also:

*Canadian actor Gordie Tapp, a regular on "Hee Haw" has died*
_December 28, 2016 — Canadian entertainer Gordie Tapp, who exercised his comedic chops as a regular on the popular American television variety series "Hee Haw," died earlier this month at age 94, the Canadian Broadcast Corp. announced. It said he died Dec. 18 from complications of pneumonia._


> Born in London, Ontario, Tapp kicked off his career as a founding member of "Main Street Jamboree," a radio and TV show broadcast from Hamilton, Ontario, during the 1950s. He went on to host the CBC music-variety program "Country Hoedown" from 1956 to 1965.  Tapp eventually took his act to Nashville to appear on "Hee Haw" as the goofy Cousin Clem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 1972 photo shows Gordie Tapp. Canada's public TV broadcaster has announced the death of entertainer Tapp, who exercised his comedic chops as a regular on the popular American television variety series "Hee Haw." Canadian Broadcast Corp. says Tapp died Dec. 18, 2016, from complications of pneumonia at age 94​
> Fellow comedian Colin Mochrie once paid tribute to Tapp by saying his career was influenced in part by "Hee Haw."  "For me, it was the first show where I realized that Canadians could make it big in America. It was sort of an inspiration," said Mochrie, who appeared on the U.S. version of the television improvisation show "Whose Line Is it Anyway?"  In more recent years, Tapp was known for appearing in TV commercials and was a committed philanthropist, raising funds for the Muscular Dystrophy Association and the Easter Seals Society.
> 
> Despite his successes with "Hee Haw," Tapp was resolute about staying in Canada, said his daughter, Kate Tapp Mock.  "We were all up here and Dad didn't really think of himself as American. He was very proudly Canadian and he had enough work here," she said.  The Canadian government honored Tapp with its highest award, a member of the Order of Canada.  Tapp is survived by his wife and three children.
> 
> Canadian actor Gordie Tapp, a regular on "Hee Haw" has died


----------



## Hugo Furst

William Christopher Dies: Father Mulcahy Actor On ‘M.A.S.H.’ Was 84

"William Christopher, the actor best known as Father Mulcahy on the classic sitcom _M.A.S.H._, died today following a battle with lung cancer."

Oddly enough, he passed a year to the day after his co-star Wayne Rogers died, 12-31-15


----------



## waltky

Father Mulcahy of TV's MASH passes away...




*'MASH' Star William Christopher Dead at 84*
_12/31/2016 | "MASH" star William Christopher -- who played Father John Mulcahy on the iconic show -- is the latest celebrity to die in 2016._


> Christopher was part of one of the most spectacular ensembles ever on TV ... a cast which included Alan Alda, Jamie Farr, Mike Farrell, Loretta Swit and Harry Morgan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christopher, who played a Catholic priest but was actually Methodist in real life, auditioned for the role but went off script with a rambling ad lib.  Producers loved it and hired him on one condition ... that he stay on script for the series.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also had roles on "Gomer Pyle," "The Andy Griffith Show" and "Hogan's Heroes."  Christopher died at his Pasadena home from non-lung, small cell carcinoma.  He leaves behind a wife and 2 kids.   He was 84.  RIP.  2016 ... almost over.
> 
> Celebrity Gossip | Entertainment News | Celebrity News | TMZ.com


----------

